# Celebrity pax?



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.

What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> As most know, I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


A tip? Let me guess? The punter, a quarterback and the long snapper?


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol! Nah, the starting RB, one of the backup backup WR's, and one of the DB's.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> Lol! Nah, the starting RB, one of the backup backup WR's, and one of the DB's.


I am going to say the back up WR paid for the ride and tip.

I am just sayin' folks.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Supreme Heretic said:


> As most know, I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


POST # 1/Supreme Heretic: Although
I don't claim
Omniscience, I HAVE NEVER seen
your Avatar or User Name. With only TWELVE Posts to your name in 5 and 
a half months, it's a wonder ANYONE
knows OR cares.

On the upside, you've started a Poten-
tially Interesting Thread, so it's never
too late to "get in gear". Let's see MORE
humility in Future Content, please.

Bison: Schoolin' NUberers.


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/Supreme Heretic: Although
> I don't claim
> Omniscience, I HAVE NEVER seen
> your Avatar or User Name. With only TWELVE Posts to your name in 5 and
> ...


Hmmm...well considering that I didn't mean anything in a condescending tone, sorry if my post was somehow out of line. I'll endeavor to not piss on your parade.


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I am going to say the back up WR paid for the ride and tip.
> 
> I am just sayin' folks.


The ride request was from the RB, who as expected, had to pay because he's a rook. Lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


I have picked up lots of professional athletes, famous musicians, actors, politicians, etc.
But out of respect for their privacy, I shant post any of their names as it is nobody's business but theirs.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

**shant...... Interesting


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


Tight how much was the tip


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

My favorite celeb by far was Ashley Greene. Picked her up at LAX and took her to her home in BH. Actually ended up on TMZ. She was very sweet and down to earth. Not stand offish at all. Had a nice conversation for about 30 minutes after she got off the phone.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LOL Was this on Uber X?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I have picked up lots of professional athletes, famous musicians, actors, politicians, etc.
> But out of respect for their privacy, I shant post any of their names as it is nobody's business but theirs.


I'd post and definitely put it out there whether they tipped.

Seems like there'd be a website somewhere with waitresses etc posting who tips or not. If not we should start one.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I worked as a server and bartender for nearly 2 decades. I once waited on Bruce Hornsby and his family. 20% Gratuity

Steve Harvey, Jodeci and Allan Iverson. <-- Worst tippers

I don't think waitresses go online ranting about tips. If they do then LMAO


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Biggest celebrity for me was my kids!!!!!!!! And, well, they weren't riding via Uber, we were going to the pumpkin patch, but still a pretty sweet ride...although they do suck at tipping.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Some porn star named Babyjas during the Dallas EXXXOTICA expo.


----------



## UberDick (Oct 2, 2015)

E


part-timer said:


> Biggest celebrity for me was my kids!!!!!!!! And, well, they weren't riding via Uber, we were going to the pumpkin patch, but still a pretty sweet ride...although they do suck at tipping.


Definitely 1 star them.. Would suck to get stuck in the car with them again hahaha


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

UberDick said:


> E
> 
> Definitely 1 star them.. Would suck to get stuck in the car with them again hahaha


Yeah, I 1 *'d em, definitely.


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

i was on a break and met mike williams from metal band eyehategod at subway he was totally cool


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

The voice of a local morning show on the radio. Hey, I was nervous, but they're just like the rest of us, only more beautiful


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I picked up Congressman Dennis Ross' (Florida) wife at the Longworth building. She showed her congressional spouse card to try to get the cops to let us in to drop them off right at the basilica when the pope visited. I really want to pick up a congressman before I'm done driving for good.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I picked up, "Big Bird", from Sesame Street. I requested a cleaning fee from Uber due to all the feathers the dumb bird left behind. Uber refused to pay for the clean up.
I also picked up, Ka'deem Carey, #25 running back from the Chicago Bears. His neck was the same diameter as my waste.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I picked up 3 OSU football players, so celebrities on my city at least  No surprise here, but they were HUGE.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I picked up 3 OSU football players, so celebrities on my city at least  No surprise here, but they were HUGE.


How do you know if they were "huge" ?


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


I picked up Clark Duke in Palm Springs and got a selfie with him. I also picked up Kings player and he gave me a $20 tip.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> I picked up Clark Duke in Palm Springs and got a selfie with him. I also picked up Kings player and he gave me a $20 tip.


I've had a ride to palm springs once from OC. Didn't stay over there it was Sunday night around 8. Was surprised to see cars from both lyft an uber. Is it good down there?? Do the passengers ever request to get to LA or OC oh and by the way it's been my highest fare 150$$ 1hr 1/2 no traffic and 1hr and 12 min to come back!!!


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> I've had a ride to palm springs once from OC. Didn't stay over there it was Sunday night around 8. Was surprised to see cars from both lyft an uber. Is it good down there?? Do the passengers ever request to get to LA or OC oh and by the way it's been my highest fare 150$$ 1hr 1/2 no traffic and 1hr and 12 min to come back!!!


 I started out doing Palm Springs 19 months ago. I did Friday and Saturday nights and never got anyone going to Orange County or LA. One time I got a ride to Banning and then drove back to catch a couple surge fares. A good ride from Palm Desert to PS or Desert Hot Springs could get you a $40-$50 fare back when the rates were $2 a mile. During the music festival they had fixed rates to/from LA, OC and SD (adjusted later by uber) but I never got any. I have had 2 rides there from home to PS on weekends and stuck around and made some good coin.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> Hmmm...well considering that I didn't mean anything in a condescending tone, sorry if my post was somehow out of line. I'll endeavor to not piss on your parade.


He's a clown, ignore him.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I have driven many celebs and politicians.

Some are so self absorbed and self important, it's hilarious!

No worries, I'm in charge this ride, tip or not, or get out.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> How do you know if they were "huge" ?


Lol. Large as in barely fitting in the seats on my large vehicle.


----------



## UberDragon (Jul 15, 2015)

A staff member from one of the major TV affiliates. Won't say which affiliate or what they did, but she/he is on TV every day. No tip, but a 2.6X surge on a 30mi ride. Also the sister of a famous local singer. No tip, but another 2.6X surge. I think I had a pro athlete who had just had ortho surgery, but I didn't want to ask who/what team.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/Supreme Heretic: Although
> I don't claim
> Omniscience, I HAVE NEVER seen
> your Avatar or User Name. With only TWELVE Posts to your name in 5 and
> ...


What I'd like to see from you for once is a post on Uber or your experience as a driver, instead of only commentary on what other members are contributing which is actually on subject. I believe, deep down there's more to you than forum jester.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> What I'd like to see from you for once is a post on Uber or your experience as a driver, instead of only commentary on what other members are contributing which is actually on subject. I believe, deep down there's more to you than forum jester.


POST # 32/rocksteady: Please get back
to me after You
have read more of my Content. As I
tell those who CHOOSE to Follow Me:
"I seek to Amuse, Enlighten and Inspire."

If you read more Comprehensively, you'll
find what 30 Followers have. If you have
NOT, then you're not Really Trying. Do you
feel that I owe YOU something ?

Mentoring Bison: Can't please everybody.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 32/rocksteady: Please get back
> to me after You
> have read more of my Content. As I
> tell those who CHOOSE to Follow Me:
> ...


I was only referring to posts of yours I've read. Some of what I remember reading I found amusing, but nothing inspiring or enlightening.

I'm glad you've found your purpose as forum jester. You don't owe me anything. Just as nobody owes you anything which is why I think you're full of shit calling someone out on not contributing enough and calling for more humility in the future. The chutzpah! Who do you think you are? All members don't need to be at your level of Uberpeople.net nerdom to justify starting a thread. At least theirs was on topic about driving for Uber. You should start your own forum for those who want to read commentary on what Uber drivers are saying at uberpeople.net. This form is about working as an Uber driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> I was only referring to posts of yours I've read. Some of what I remember reading I found amusing, but nothing inspiring or enlightening.
> 
> I'm glad you've found your purpose as forum jester. You don't owe me anything. Just as nobody owes you anything which is why I think you're full of shit calling someone out on not contributing enough and calling for more humility in the future. The chutzpah! Who do you think you are? All members don't need to be at your level of Uberpeople.net nerdom to justify starting a thread. At least theirs was on topic about driving for Uber. You should start your own forum for those who want to read commentary on what Uber drivers are saying at uberpeople.net. This form is about working as an Uber driver.


POST # 34/rocksteady: Let's see if you
EVER make it to Well-Known, first, if
you can last that long.

In the meantime I invite YOU to use the
"Ignore" Option on my Profile Page.
I will exercise the same, in the Spirit of
Greater Forum Comity.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Had my first celebrity today. After a really slow Wednesday I drove him from OC to LA!


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

I picked up a film maker. Not a huge Hollywood hit kind of film. But an independent film maker. Pretty nice people but no tip.


----------



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

Picked up Chris Cooper (asshole marine father in "America Beauty") from a restaurant downtown to a club with a friend, left a nice tip! I didn't know his name or even look at his face u til they got out of the car and handed me the tip. I had to google the movie American Beauty when I got home to get the guy's name. Turns out he is currently filming a movie just down the coast from here.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

No Tom Cruise's in my car, but I've driven many indie folks who are recognizable such as Marc Maron, Ellen Page, singer Mary Lambert, Gus Van Sant, etc. They have all been super cool, normal.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> No Tom Cruise's in my car, but I've driven many indie folks who are recognizable such as Marc Maron, Ellen Page, singer Mary Lambert, Gus Van Sant, etc. They have all been super cool, normal.


My son is friends with Mary Lambert. They played together years ago.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I had some arrogant prick from a band called phoenix tx or someshit. This was sometime during the week before Christmas


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

Dj Eric delux


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I had the lead singer for The Revivalists on New Year's Day . They had played in Atl New Year's Eve and I took him to visit his sister in Kennesaw. My profile pic on uber is the same one on here and he was impressed I play bass.
Very cool guy, long trip and a good tip.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I picked up jewel and took her and her drummer to a bar. They asked me if i would pick them up again in like an hour. I told them just call me. They called me back an hour later and took them to their hotel. They were playing at a concert the next day and offered me a front seat pass. I gave the pass to someone else but gave me a very nice generous tip.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

I picked up Kim Richards' (a former Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and an aunt to Paris Hilton) ex-husband who was also on the show. His name is Monty Brinson and he has terminal lung cancer and Kim was taking care of him (on the show). The app showed the name "Kim" and no picture so I was expecting a woman and was a little surprised when this stick-thin man showed up at the door out of nowhere it seemed. We were in Westwood. He got in and I said "oh I was expecting a 'Kim!'" He said "that's my ex-wife and she was the one that ordered this ride for him." He reeked of alcohol and tobacco. He told me he was going to Bel Air and I though "great, I've always wanted to enter the Bel Air gates off of Bellagio." He talked a mile a minute and told me that he has terminal cancer and the doctors brought him back from the dead in January with a new drug. He said he was a walking miracle and that "thousands of people, around the world, prayed for him." So I asked him how was he able to get so many people to do this for him. He said he was on a TV show with his ex-wife. Well, I was an avid RHOBH fan and I knew exactly who he was talking about. He gave me the 411 on Kim's arrests and negotiations with the show. I ended up dropping him off at his sister-in-law's house, Kathy Hilton, Paris Hilton's mother. He had me pull up close to the keypad at their gate and he punched in the code. The estate is majestic but all I saw was staff doing whatever. He was a very nice guy and unfortunately he is now battling brain cancer.


----------



## Joel555 (Jan 2, 2015)

During NBA basketball off season I once picked up Kris Humphries and Jonnas Jerebko...drove them from Sunny Isles to South Beach and they were talking pretty loosely...they had this weird look on their faces and I told them not to worry I knew who they were and I would not repeat whatever they said...I could not believe how tall Kris was...he barely fit in the car.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I've met John Cena several times though not driving for Uber. The first time I met him was in first class on a red eye from LAX to EWR. 

I didn't know who he was and neither did the flight attendants. We all thought maybe military but knew he wouldn't be in first class if that were so. He slept most of the flight but once awake he again had military like manners. The flight attendant saved a small steam for him in case he woke up (still not knowing who he was). I kind of got the impression he ate it once awake to be polite. He asked for a Dr. Pepper which they didn't have and he was fine with that. 

When I had to get up too pee he got out of his seat to I've me way even though we were at the bulkhead. I got up twice while he was asleep with no problem. 

I also met Mdm Albright on a plane sitting next to her and she was not friendly at all to anyone. It was when she was six years out of office. I'm sure people harassed her and I know commercial flying can't compare to Airforce One. But still it was disappointing. I had Bill Clinton's 'My Life' in the overhead but I was certain she wasn't going to be amused if I asked her to sign it. 

I have no idea why she was flying commercial but she clearly was extremely uncomfortable doing so. She got upset when the flight attendant asked if she wanted more water. She looked at the window clasping her arms around herself and said no I'm fine. 

I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I've met John Cena several times though not driving for Uber. The first time I met him was in first class on a red eye from LAX to EWR.
> 
> I didn't know who he was and neither did the flight attendants. We all thought maybe military but knew he wouldn't be in first class if that were so. He slept most of the flight but once awake he again had military like manners. The flight attendant saved a small steam for him in case he woke up (still not knowing who he was). I kind of got the impression he ate it once awake to be polite. He asked for a Dr. Pepper which they didn't have and he was fine with that.
> 
> ...


How did you end up driving for Uber from flying first class?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

It is very unlikely for the celebs I recognize or even care to notice to ride in an uberX, which is what I drive.. I don't recognize the petty ones and would get very awkward if they brought up their celeb status..my response would get them pissed... Who?? ^ ^


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> How did you end up driving for Uber from flying first class?


This was years ago. I used to travel a lot for work and get upgraded.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> This was years ago. I used to travel a lot for work and get upgraded.


Similar to getting an Uber Black at X rates.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ha yeah I guess so. Back before Continental merged with United pretty much everyone in first class was there on an upgrade or because they are charging the ticket to a client. It's not really worth it to pay for first class unless the flight is over five hours.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

I have drove a woman ESPN reporter. She needed to be at our NFL team's stadium in 45 mins to do a live news update. Funny pax cause she sat up front so she could apply addional makeup. So here I drive needing get her location fast but not cause her to poke an eye out as she does mascara and liner. Lucky the trip was only 25 min drive.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I might've driven the most famous person then. He/she is on a very famous T.V show and is a main character.

Very polite person, very kind, and generous.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Some minor league baseball players, kinda dooshy. No tip, drunk.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Had Kesha once, would not have known if it wasn't for where I took her, she was very nice, even laughed at a stupid comment I made.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, they were Browns players?
I thought you said you had actual football players in the car. 
They're all on the practice squad, most likely, or they're extreme tightwads.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Supreme Heretic said:


> I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


in the seventies I had Verdine White of Earth Wind and Fire in my cab for about an hour--( recently his brother died).


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

This week I drove ex-nba star. 

Also this week I drove a certain Billionaire. 

I won't say their names, but I'm sure they're known to a lot of people.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Two bit cretins from a Bravo tv reality show counts, right? Picked up a guy with his concubine/girlfriend, with whom he has sired two bastards. Had me take his girlfriend to her house to presumably get their stash of coke. It was fairly obvious and the girlfriend explained to me how he was busted for possession a few years back while he was the state treasurer. She feigned an Eastern European accent though she is born and raised literally right down the dirt road from the Hell-hole swamp (actual name).

No tip.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

This morning, I think I drove an NFL player from a South Philly hotel to the Eagles Novacare practice facility. He was carrying his spikes and maybe one other item, dressed in tee shirt, gym shorts, and high socks. I didn't make conversation with him. He helped me navigate, which I appreciated.

He picked UberPool! No other riders. I think he knew nobody else would be going his way from the Navy Yard to the private Eagles practice facility (my first time there). No tip, $3.80 fare. ☹


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stray cat said:


> This morning, I think I drove an NFL player from a South Philly hotel to the Eagles Novacare practice facility. He was carrying his spikes and maybe one other item, dressed in tee shirt, gym shorts, and high socks. I didn't make conversation with him. He helped me navigate, which I appreciated.
> 
> He picked UberPool! No other riders. I think he knew nobody else would be going his way from the Navy Yard to the private Eagles practice facility (my first time there). No tip, $3.80 fare. ☹


Grateful he helped navigate? For $3.80 he should be driving the car for you.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

I had an outfielder from the Colorado Rockies recently, who in a game earlier that day had collected his 500th career hit. Going to the Capital Grill, 6 blks, no tip, even though I congratulated him on getting hit #500


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> This morning, I think I drove an NFL player from a South Philly hotel to the Eagles Novacare practice facility. He was carrying his spikes and maybe one other item, dressed in tee shirt, gym shorts, and high socks. I didn't make conversation with him. He helped me navigate, which I appreciated.
> 
> He picked UberPool! No other riders. I think he knew nobody else would be going his way from the Navy Yard to the private Eagles practice facility (my first time there). No tip, $3.80 fare. ☹


Two or three years ago when Uber paid a decent buck, it was not at all uncommon to pick up well known athletes that were starters for their teams and you KNEW who they were! 
With all the pay cuts and how trashy Ubers service has become (in my opinion) those guys no longer use Uber. Only the 3rd and 4th string athletes - the guys that are going to be cut from the team before anyone in town ever has a chance to know that they were ever a member of the home team.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Kalee, good point. I just looked up on Google the guy I picked up. Turns out like you said, he's an undrafted rookie from a Division II school invited to camp.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

During NFL draft a couple months ago, I drove 5 players. Only 1 of them tipped. And the one who tipped got drafted by bears. Lol


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

One week was super star week for me lol, three days straight. So, I saw Sting, he passed by me looked at me and went to restaurante. Got a ping at ritz hotel , Matt bomer showed up, actor white collar show, good dude, no tip ofcourse. Next day got a ping , financial district , 5 guys were waiting for me, one of them was Leo dicaprio, drive them to a club, no tip ofcourse.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, I transported a number of local as well as national celebrities and politicians.

These folks value their privacy, and I thought it was better as a professional not to recognize them as a celebrity when they were in the taxi. You get better tips that way, and they'll be more open as well


----------



## Cutieuberbae (Jun 19, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> LOL Was this on Uber X?


I talk a lot but say nothing. Dummies repeat the shit on facebook. They are predictable and I laugh at that shit.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I have driven Jason Aldean before he got known......Mike Wacha pitcher for Stl Cardinals the night he won the game to send us to World Series. And a local newscaster,...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Supreme Heretic said:


> I'm from the Cleveland OH market, and the other night I had my first celebrities. I took 3 Cleveland Browns players from Westlake down to West 6th. It was pretty cool, and yes, they tipped.
> 
> What famous or semi-famous folks have you guys gotten?


3 Browns players? Using the term "celebrity" loosely


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I had Travis Milne in my car the first weekend I drove for uber. He was a bit upset because I didn't know who he was. He pulled up his imdb profile to prove it to me.

It was kinda sad. It was a long ride and he kept telling me about all the girls he picks up in LA because he's famous but it was 3 in the morning and I was taking him home (alone). It was to early in my uber career to realize he was a cheap ass taking x.

He didn't tip.....


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

NFL has a program with Uber for its players - I can speak to one in particular that took one every day to and from the Lions facility last season.


----------



## aaronford501 (Dec 20, 2014)

In Nashville I've had Joey Lauren Adams, the guy that plays the mayor on the Nashville Tv show and Scott Wyland about two weeks before he died. A few others I can't think of right now. While driving around town though I have spotted Reese Witherspoon, Taylor Swift and tons of cast members from Nashville.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

If I get a "celebrity", I probably will piss them off by not recognizing them. I haven't had any that I know of to date but being in Maryland, who knows if I will or not This thread was fun to read though.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

This is actually a upcoming celebrity who was a Uber driver

BILLY KING - DANCE Music Video


----------

